

Show HN: Our Bayes Impact Hackathon Project, MineData.org - philip1209
http://www.minedata.org

======
danso
1\. Let me say that it's great to see more hackers work on issues of civic
interest. The data from the government, like most things in life, is
messy...but the more eyes we have on it, the better potential there is for
public good to come from transparent.

2\. This seems like a textbook case of mapping things that don't need to be
mapped. I understand this is a hackathon and showing off a simple table will
cause you to lose...but the map is indecipherable...it's only because it's a
commonly-used template that I can make an assumption what the zoomed-out
numbers mean. But the major flaw is that the purportedly important number, the
"lives-at-risk" score, is completely buried. There's no way to make an easy
comparison ...I can't even tell how many mines are actually considered
dangerous. I think if your aim is to shed light on what are the most dangerous
mines, according to your analysis, you should at least put up a table of 50
mines, listed in descending order of "lives-at-risk"

3\. What alternative methodologies did you try, and how do they compare to
your score? I would guess that a simple indexing of days-since-last-inspection
and number of major violations (and some factoring in of type of mine) would
also be a good indicator of how risky a mine currently is.

~~~
minimaxir
> _I understand this is a hackathon and showing off a simple table will cause
> you to lose_

It should be noted that this particular hackathon is a data hackathon. If
showing data at a data hackathon is not welcomed, that would be very ironic.

~~~
lazzlazzlazz
This was unfortunately truer than it should have been. I saw two cases where
truly predictive models on cleaned data sets were beaten by less informative
mappings of uncleaned data.

------
msc96
The Github link at the bottom of the page 404's for me.
[https://github.com/tmsgost/Bayes_Imact](https://github.com/tmsgost/Bayes_Imact)

Seems to just be a misspelled "Impact":
[https://github.com/tmsgost/Bayes_Impact](https://github.com/tmsgost/Bayes_Impact)

~~~
philip1209
Just pushed a fix. Thanks!

------
shoo
I am confused as to what data is being shown on the map. What do the numbers /
colours indicate?

Is it merely plotting the number/location of mines, or does it show the
"lives-at-risk" score?

~~~
philip1209
It's density of mines - plotting all 6000 doesn't provide useful information.
Scroll in and the pins will expand. Clicking on them will give you a link to
our analysis for that mine.

------
therobot24
I'm getting NaN on their "Calculate Lives-At-Risk Score" form.

~~~
philip1209
It's working now!

------
ely-s
How are you calculating the Lives-At-Risk Score?

~~~
philip1209
The IPython notebook for the calculation is now in the repo:

[https://github.com/tmsgost/Bayes_Impact/blob/master/explorat...](https://github.com/tmsgost/Bayes_Impact/blob/master/exploration.ipynb)

~~~
shoyer
Here's the notebook on NBViewer:
[http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/tmsgost/Bayes_Impact/blob...](http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/tmsgost/Bayes_Impact/blob/master/exploration.ipynb)

------
philip1209
If you want to tag a tweet about this with #bayeshack, there is a prize for
most popular project on social.

------
DrJ
and here I thought it was about land mines.

